

TechCrunch Disrupt Conference Livestream  - lukeqsee
http://techcrunch.com/disrupt/

======
bdickason
I just started watching. Wanted to go to this as it's down the street but...
$3,000 wasn't justifiable.

I wish there was some headline that would say what panel is going on at this
time.

Here's the schedule, in the meantime: <http://disrupt.techcrunch.com/agenda/>

